# RB26 Engine Number



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi there I found my engine number (021532A) and i look on RB26 Engine Number Register but i found it confusing.
Could anyone help me to understand. I'm sorry if sound silly. Thanks.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well if Dec 1990 R32's had engine numbers starting with RB26-015xxx and July 1992 R32's had theirs starting with RB26-029xxx , your block is in between so it's from a Jan 1991 to June 1992 R32.

I think ... :runaway:


----------



## stuartharley (Sep 16, 2010)

hi i cant quite fathom mine out either, mine is 97 series 3 engine number:RB26 062768A thing is everything on my car points to vspec apart from no diff cooling fins, can the difference be seen on suspension is there a code or writing?


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Where on the block is the number stamped ?


----------



## stuartharley (Sep 16, 2010)

RB26 240Z said:


> Where on the block is the number stamped ?


drivers side of block towards front,


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

RB26 240Z said:


> Where on the block is the number stamped ?


beside the dipstick hole.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

So my block that has engine number 018367 would also be from a Jan 1991 to June 1992 R32 if I understand correctly?

Its definatly not a "stronger early block"?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96457-help-need-know-where-engine-number-stamped-engine-r34-rb26-eng.html

that thead will help


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

davew said:


> beside the dipstick hole.


Thanks Dave i will have a look tonight.


----------

